# 130mm frame 120mm hub



## tdaman (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, this CAN be a stupid question!! ALERT! 

But can i use a 120mm Record Pista hub in a 130mm Pinarello frame? Will i totally f*ck up the frame? Those hubs are sooooo sweet... or can they be spaced out to 130mm in some kind of way?

I'm new to this game ... :blush2:
Thanks this forum has been a great help so far.

Tobias


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, if the axel is long enough, spacers are the way to go. 130mm is wide though... my hubs could barely be respaced to 126mm.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

you can cold set a steel frame, but not if you wanna do that to a Pinarello.

pretty sure Wheels Mfg makes long Campy axles... Campy threading is different from most


----------



## dannybob (Mar 21, 2006)

just get a new axle and add a 5mm spacer under each locknut. axle should be a 10x26.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Years ago I re-aligned my 84 Falcon on an alignment table and while I was at it spread my rear triangle out to 126mm. I had no problem locating longer axles for my vintage 1982 Campy Record hubs. Although as the years tick by I'm afraid finding longer axles today might not be so easy. Good Luck.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

spastook said:


> Years ago I re-aligned my 84 Falcon on an alignment table and while I was at it spread my rear triangle out to 126mm. I had no problem locating longer axles for my vintage 1982 Campy Record hubs. Although as the years tick by I'm afraid finding longer axles today might not be so easy. Good Luck.




not a problem, as long as you're OK with Campy-compatible and not set on Campy... Wheels Mfg makes M10x26 threaded axles


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

On that note, can you use a 120mm hub in a mtb 135mm frame? Are there even track hub axles that are long enough to fit in a 135mm frame?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Most of the 130mm spaced hubs I've seen will work.. If you want to go single speed(not fixed), there are a ton of 135mm single speed hubs out there.....


----------



## ZEXXES (Nov 16, 2021)

I want to do the opposite. I want a Onyx or Box Stealth hub 135mm on a fixed gear frame. I can't see how that would work. 15mm is a big gap and those axels aren't standard. And they seem to absolutely refuse to make a axle or hub width for that application. They do make 110mm widths for BMX but that's way to short. Don't know what to do.


----------

